# clonazepam (chewing vs swallowing)



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Edit: After I made the post, I looked this up again, and it seems clonazepam is water insoluble. That might explain why chewing and sublingual methods aren't effect?

Anyway, what does it mean if clonazepam does not work for you? Isn't clonazepam supposed to relax you or something. I don't feel relaxed at all.

My prescribed dosage is 1 mg at night and 1 mg in the morning. I stuck with that for a while hoping for the best but noticed very little effect. Out of frustration, I've tried increasing the dosage and different methods of ingestion (chewing, sublingual). I hate to admit this but I have even experimented with up to 8 mg. of clonzapem at a time and noticed absolutely nothing. What is wrong with me? I thought this stuff was supposed to work. It is addictive after all. What's going on here?

Clonazepam is slow-acting but I figured 6 mg sublingual would at least have some effect on anxiety and it did virtually nothing for me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kev said:


> I hate to admit this but I have even experimented with up to 8 mg. of clonzapem at a time and noticed absolutely nothing. What is wrong with me? I thought this stuff was supposed to work.


Welcome to my world. My prescribed dose of Xanax is 10 mg a day and still I'm almost totally disabled by anxiety. To me the idea that benzos are some ultra-potent sedative/hypnotic is a total joke. They're sure not powerful to me. Most think benzos are so powerful, yet to me that sounds like saying a 1985 Yugo is a classic muscle car.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Try adding some glutamine and theanine to your benzos. It could be that you just don't have enough GABA for the benzo modulation to have much effect. I've read reports of glutamine potentiating benzos very strongly. Pregabalin and gabapentin both increase synthesis of GABA too, as far as I know.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

That's really good ideas IMHO. You could also try a (very) low dose of the GABA reuptake inhibitor tiagabine in combination with your Xanax:

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1435649



> *Low-Dose Tiagabine Effectiveness in Anxiety Disorders*
> 
> James L. Schaller, MD, MAR, John Thomas, MD, MPH, and David Rawlings, PhD
> 
> ...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is someone trying benzos + glutamine:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/glutamine-powder-and-benzos-drunk-feeling-61214/

Maybe his dose is a bit high, but still sounds promising. IMO glutamine would be bad on benzo or NMDA antagonist withdrawal however, due to the excess glutamate.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

Have you tried swallowing them? although i dont think it makes any any difference.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

BTW where can you get glutamine?


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

"That's really good ideas IMHO. You could also try a (very) low dose of the GABA reuptake inhibitor tiagabine in combination with your Xanax:"

I'm not sure if this makes a difference but it's actually clonazepam which is the generic of klonopin, I think. 

Anyway, thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

clonazepam has to be atleast 80% as efficient as klonopin


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Cast Away said:


> clonazepam has to be atleast 80% as efficient as klonopin


Oh, well I'm sure that may be true. What I was referring to was the difference in half-lives and potency between xanax and klonopin. Some people find xanx more effective.... however my doctor probably wouldn't trust me with it.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

If klonopin isnt effective i wouldnt think xanax would be effective either. I have a higher natural tolerance to benzodiazepines then most. When i got klonopin i thought it was going to be like alcohol in a pill and give me that pro social i dont give a **** attitude. I was wrong it does help at higher doses but its not pro social and dosnt provide euphoric effects like alcohol. I guess its not a (cure) for everybody.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

kev said:


> "That's really good ideas IMHO. You could also try a (very) low dose of the GABA reuptake inhibitor tiagabine in combination with your Xanax:"
> 
> I'm not sure if this makes a difference but it's actually clonazepam which is the generic of klonopin, I think.
> 
> Anyway, thanks everyone for the suggestions.


I made that suggestion to UltraShy, therefor I wrote Xanax.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

euphoria said:


> Try adding some glutamine and theanine to your benzos. It could be that you just don't have enough GABA for the benzo modulation to have much effect. I've read reports of glutamine potentiating benzos very strongly. Pregabalin and gabapentin both increase synthesis of GABA too, as far as I know.


I think im going to try one of the supplements you listed. Would you suggest taking both of them or if just one which would you suggest. Also would you get tablets or powder?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Cast Away said:


> I think im going to try one of the supplements you listed. Would you suggest taking both of them or if just one which would you suggest. Also would you get tablets or powder?


One at a time would be the best method. Either tablets or powder really, I'd only get powder if it actually worked though, to save money.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

What are some good reliable websites to get these supplements off of?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

www.iHerb.com and for powder www.purebulk.com


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

Can you get this stuff at walmart or walgreens?


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cast Away said:


> Can you get this stuff at walmart or walgreens?


Yes. But recently they took it off the shelf because with an age restriction of 13 to buy, tweens were stealing them to get high! It was quite the craze at elementary schools. Kids were mixing them with there chocolate milk and coming back from recess acting like zombies!

Not a big deal though. All you have to do now is go to the pharmacy and ask for it. Also not a big deal. If you look 15, they probably won't even check your ID.

OK, that was joke. All benzos are scheduled drugs, which means they are regulated by the government because of abuse potential and require a doctor's prescription to get. Before you get it, you will have to try all the SSRIs and nag your doctor endlessly (probably). Also, it's a good idea to NOT have to get addicted to this drug. SSRI's a definitely worth a shot. They work great for my anxiety!


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

soaringfalcon11 said:


> Yes. But recently they took it off the shelf because with an age restriction of 13 to buy, tweens were stealing them to get high! It was quite the craze at elementary schools. Kids were mixing them with there chocolate milk and coming back from recess acting like zombies!
> 
> Not a big deal though. All you have to do now is go to the pharmacy and ask for it. Also not a big deal. If you look 15, they probably won't even check your ID.
> 
> OK, that was joke. All benzos are scheduled drugs, which means they are regulated by the government because of abuse potential and require a doctor's prescription to get. Before you get it, you will have to try all the SSRIs and nag your doctor endlessly (probably). Also, it's a good idea to NOT have to get addicted to this drug. SSRI's a definitely worth a shot.


If you would have read all the posts you would have known i wasnt talking about benzos. I already have a script for klonopin, i was talking about the supplements.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

I just ordered theanine and glutamine tablets in natural brand. I dont know how much to take or if i should cycle on and off of them to avoid tolerance to them, if anybody has any experience taking these supplements with benzos help would be appreciated.


----------

